# XD40 Sub Compact holster



## Jump Boot (Jul 4, 2008)

Maybe you can help me out.I just picked up a XD 40 sub compact with 3 inch bbl. but I can't seem to find a good holster for it.I was thinking about going IWB with it but even a good high ride OB would be good as well if it offers a good concealment. I think I was all over the net but I haven't come up with anything yet.


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 17, 2008)

Grab a crossbreed supertuck. Many have had fantastic reviews about it. Only downside is somewhat long turnaround, I believe they are custom made. I'll hopefully be getting one myself soon.

You should join XDtalk if you haven't already.


----------



## cupsz71 (Nov 19, 2007)

http://haugenhandgunleather.com

I use a Speed Scabbard #3 OWB for my XD9sc. Luv it.:smt023

 

+1 on XDTALK.com 
Great place for anything XD


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Jump Boot said:


> Maybe you can help me out.I just picked up a XD 40 sub compact with 3 inch bbl. but I can't seem to find a good holster for it.I was thinking about going IWB with it but even a good high ride OB would be good as well if it offers a good concealment. I think I was all over the net but I haven't come up with anything yet.


Try Bob Mernickle: http://www.mernickleholsters.com/
He makes a very-high-ride, OB holster that really works, and his prices are reasonable too.


----------



## Jump Boot (Jul 4, 2008)

Thank you friends. Things are looking up. I didn't realize that there were holster options out there yet for the XD. the people that make those custom holsters sure know what they are doing as the proof of the pudding is on their web sites.So good,in fact,it will be a hard choice among their holsters.


----------



## tboone (Jan 25, 2008)

2nd on the Crossbreed Supertuck, I've had it with fairly tight shirts and people haven't noticed yet. Even when I ask close friends I shoot with if they see anything when I spin around, they very rarely can. Top quality, I've been nothing but impressed. The kydex is fairly adjustable to your own retention specs (I prefer mine fairly tight) or you can ask the owner to set it how you want. An additional plus is with all the leather, it will fully protect your skin from cold/hot metal and protect the metal from your oils/sweat...I'm happy with mine to say the least.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2008)

I wear c-tac iwb :numbchuck:very comfortable.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Don Hume First Agent:










JeffWard


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I ordered a UGB holster back when I was carrying my XD40 service. I switched to a XD9SC and kept the holster! I'm really happy with the workmanship and quality.

http://www.ubgholsters.com/


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

tboone said:


> 2nd on the Crossbreed Supertuck, I've had it with fairly tight shirts and people haven't noticed yet. Even when I ask close friends I shoot with if they see anything when I spin around, they very rarely can. Top quality, I've been nothing but impressed. The kydex is fairly adjustable to your own retention specs (I prefer mine fairly tight) or you can ask the owner to set it how you want. An additional plus is with all the leather, it will fully protect your skin from cold/hot metal and protect the metal from your oils/sweat...I'm happy with mine to say the least.


+1...Have used the super tuck for a year now almost daily. Probably the most comfortable IWB (keeping things relative) I've worn yet.:smt023


----------



## Jump Boot (Jul 4, 2008)

Thank you for all your replies. I went ahead and ordered the Supertuck.Looks like it does well . Now I think I'll have to order one for OB to use at the range.


----------



## LeadSSled (Mar 2, 2008)

Are any of you familiar with the Gary Brommeland holsters? 
http://brommelandgunleather.com/

I live near their exclusive distributor (Coal Creek Armory) and the folks behind the counter swear by them. I see that they do offer one for the XD compact.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

LeadSSled said:


> Are any of you familiar with the Gary Brommeland holsters?
> http://brommelandgunleather.com/
> 
> I live near their exclusive distributor (Coal Creek Armory) and the folks behind the counter swear by them. I see that they do offer one for the XD compact.


I had a Brommeland on order for almost a year because I heard really good things about the holsters. Apparently he had some health problems and also some quality issues with the leather that was being delivered, so he got way behind. I canceled the order becauuse I got sick of waiting (which Gary easily and quickly refunded my money), so I'll never know. I believe that you can no longer order from Brommeland directly, and Coal Creek is the only way to get one now. If you live near there, I'd check them out.


----------

